
Ask HN: How is your backend instrumented? - parthi
Backend and data engineers, what analytics tools do you use to instrument your backend? What is your stack and DB? What are you tracking?
======
mrwnmonm
Was using datadog's APM to track the transactions and our API usage. But
because we are using GC AppEngine, we had to use a workaround by installing
the agent on a separate VM. Then we found out that we will have to pay for APM
and that VM too, not just APM, so we left it.

We tried newrelic before, it was good, but datadog seemed like a complete
solution (and has better design).

Actually I am surprised that there is no high quality open source APM.

~~~
prakhunov
Huh? Prometheus definitely exists.

~~~
mrwnmonm
I don't find it easy to use. I want something like existing APM SaaS.

------
oweiler
We use instana.io. It's UI is clunky but gets the job done. It allowed us to
troubleshoot multiple severe bugs in production which would have been hard to
solve otherwise.

